# "CALL ME" feature on Uber App



## tluckett (Mar 12, 2015)

I recently signed up to do the "Call Me" Program with Uber i.e. calling people who are in the process on getting signed up with Uber and calling them to see if they has any questions etc. 

It was working well but all of the sudden I can not get to my leads or use the function and can not get any resolution from anyone. 

Is any one else having this issue?


----------



## GA_bReal (Jun 14, 2015)

I was having the exact same issue. I seems like they're working on it....my call list repopulates, but now, there is no way to choose a category for each caller. All I can do now is call and leave notes.


----------

